# Really Easy Cannabis Soft Candy



## PsychedelicSam (May 29, 2013)

*&#8203;*I"m new here and am just feeling my way around a little bit to get the lay of the land. Testing the waters, shall we say? First a littly background. I'm a hobby gourmet, or I should say that I was, but now I'm too disabled to stand at a stove and counter for long enough to do what needs to be done to make all my stuff from scratch. For nearly 40 years I was the designated cook for all dinner parties and party parties and anything where the need for my skills took me and quite a large repertoire of personal recipes. And I don't go to restraurants because I believe my food is better than they serve...and it is, but it's not a good policy for a first date. Fortunately I'm too old to worry about dates any more except for fiber. But to get back to my train of thought, It sucks that I can't do that anymore and it took me a while before I bit the bullet and accepted the fact, plus my current kitchen area is so small that it's hard to do anything elaborate anyway. But I love candy and really, really love cannabis infused candy. I ran across this method to easily make soft candies with very little effort or cost. It's not fancy and maybe everybody does it already and I just didn't know it, duh. I don't expect a lot of conversation about this since it's so simple but hopefully some will view it and start thinking about some cannabis candy and go out and do something similar. The same thing can be done with chocolate, caramels and other things. They last a long time, if you can keep from eating them right away. My purpose is to show how anybody can make their own potent candies. 
​
We start this recipe with CannaCoconut oil that we made with a solvent transfer from a Dragon extraction, green, gold, whatever. This is a similar to BadKittySmiles' concentrated coconut oil guide. This allows me to concentrate my oil enough to make each candy stand by itself. My mold had 16 spots and used 7 oz of the Melt Away candy, so I knew that I needed to concentrate the oil so that I wouldn't have to use so much that it would ruin the candy. So, I transferred the thc from 3 fl oz of my Dragon extract into just 2 oz of coconut oil which produced a more concentrated coconut oil. I allow an ounce of my Dragon for 20-30 doses for edibles. Due to the concentration, I believe each piece of candy will be 2 doses and that may be conservative. I know that just from licking the bowl and picking up the crumbs that I have been totally baked for several hours now. I only used .5 oz of the concentrated oil and save the rest for other things. 

1) This just shows the ingredients. The molds and Melt Aways, flavoring and wrappers can all be gotten at a craft store like Michael's or a WalMart. The Jolly Ranchers are going to be for a hard candy pictorial. The molds and the meltaway candies are only 2 or 3 bucks so this is very affordable. I live on a fixed income (low) and economy is a priority.  

2) The candy is 7 oz of yellow vanilla flavor Candy Melt. I used .5 fluid ounce of the concentrated coconut oil. That should be about 30 doses in 16 candies. If you have strongly weedy tasting oil, you can use some candy flavoring . By the way, cannabutter can be substituted for the coconut oil. 
3) Just place the candy in a double boiler setup or just stick it in the microwave and follow the directions on the package. Here I used the double boiler but now just into the microwave for me. After the candy has fully melted (don't overheat), stir your concentrated coconut oil or butter into the softened candy, blending completely. 

4) When the mix is blended and smooth, pour it into your molds using a pastry bag or spoon or whatever you have. Cut a corner out of a ziplock and you've got an instant pastry bag. I couldn't find my icing bag so had to fill the molds with a spoon and then level it out. A little messy. 
5) Because the candy was a big chunk, I wound up with about an ounce more than needed for the cordial mold so I filled some of the little molds of various shapes. 

6) After placing in the refrigerator for 15-20 minutes until it hardened, I easily broke the candies loose from the mold by just dropping it lightly on the table and inverting. It made these gorgeous rose candies and the little geometric shapes. It will probably take about a dozen of them to equal a rose, but it will give me a chance to more accurately judge the potency for future reference. 

7) This is just a closer up look at one of the candies. By this time I had licked the bowl and scarfed a few crumbs that broke loose and I was starting to enter some other dimension. You can see that by the shadows of me that are obscuring this and the previous pic and that one even had my finger in the frame without a clue. The LCD screen is large enough to see but I was a little distracted by the onslaught of more interesting perceptions.




.

This is so easy to do and can be created with psychedelic patterns and fillings with no need for fancy utensils. I am already planning on making some very special Christmas confections for my very special friends. These are perfect for parties. You can whip up a batch of 16 (or however much) in less than an hour and hand them out to your friends for a stealthy treat. It's very economical. If you like candy and like to cop a buzz, this is a perfect treat. Try it, you'll like it! 
​


----------



## PsychedelicSam (Jun 16, 2013)

In case anyone cares, I made a new batch of these the other day and they are fantastic. Here's a picture of the new ones. 

​


----------



## Lighter Thief (Sep 6, 2013)

I like your post and im going to try it. You have any more cannabis candy recipes? Any for hard candy? I like to bake and make canna goodies too


----------



## PsychedelicSam (Sep 6, 2013)

Hi, Lighter Thief. Sorry I haven't responded sooner but I'm not used to traffic on this edibles site and haven't been checking it much. I have a few other simple candy guides, including Jolly Rancher style hard candy, caramels, fudge and a few others. I had been planning of adding others but got no responses, so I haven't. I'll dig those up and get them posted here. I only make simple things that may not be real elegant but work really well, and that's what counts. Maybe I should call them "ghetto edibles".

Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## STIGGY (Sep 23, 2018)

Sam Buddy


----------



## somebodyhearted (Sep 23, 2018)

thank you for this!


----------



## Moonbam66 (Aug 18, 2019)

So super easy to understand!! Thank you!!!! I am just not a smoker, much. Lol. God Bless you .


----------



## JoggingWee (Oct 30, 2019)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive until now. This recipe is awesome and easy. I'll definitely try it. Earlier I tried making edibles by adding some oil which I buy on shoppingcbd but it's totally not the same.


----------

